# Super agressive Julidochromis.



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

About a month and a half ago I purchased a Neolamprologus Brevis and 2 Julidochromis Regani for my 90 gallon tank. Due to reasons that still confuse me, I lost the 2 Julidochromis. Up until last weekend the Brevis had the tank to himself. I then went to the store and bought 2 adult Julidochromis Transcriptus that had been traded in, so I got a nice discount. I would have done the old "Buy 6, wait for 2 to pair off and remove the rest" trick, but I didn't have $90 to spend so I just got 2 and hoped for the best (bad idea). I guess you can pretty much see where this is going.

Now I've got a 3 inch Transcriptus who has claimed the entire tank for himself (both of the rock structures on both sides of the tank and also the whole open middle of the tank). It took him about 2 hours to get comfortable in the tank, and then he murdered my Brevis who was just trying to defend his shells, and now the other Transcriptus has to hide behind the filter at the top of the tank. I guess I should take him out and return him (though I won't get refunded or store credit for fish that were already traded in) but that'd be a hassle since I would just lose money and he's kind of attractive.

Long story short, if I added a lot of fish at one time would he continue to kill them? Like, if I added 4 shell dwellers would they just get picked off? Or if I added like half a school (around 5) of Cyprichromis would they just get harassed? I'm beginning to get really discouraged. This tank has just been nothing but problem after problem, trouble after trouble, and a lot of wasted money with nothing to show for it. Any suggestions/comments would be appreciated.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Did you make the mistake of buying the Gombe variant? They're no longer classified as a species of transcriptus, but that doesn't change the common name. Incidentally, it's as likely to be a female as a male doing all the killing. 
I tried the 6-7 to get a pair of the Gombe's... twice, in different tanks. Both times I ended up with a single survivor that had killed off the rest, and they started young. Ironically, when I eventually put them together (in a 55) they turned out to be a compatible breeding pair. 
They did get along well enough with yellow Lab's and dwarf rainbows (if I remember the stocking correctly, that was some years ago.) 
A 90 gallon tank is a bit small for Cyp's, they really need at least a 6' tank. 
More shellies would end up the same way as the last ones unless you move out the Julie's.
If you want something easier to work with that won't cost you a fortune I have loads of Cryptoheros cutteri and Australoheros oblongum juvies available. 
For $30 I can ship you a 6-pack of 2"+ cutteri Priority Mail. They'll be pairing off and spawning soon, like within another month or two. 
The oblongum would be $45 for 6 (shipped.) They're closer to 1" and slower-growing than the cutteri. They're rare in the hobby, much more colorful, and very mellow fish. Even a spawning pair won't bother other fish (aside from other oblongums,) but on the other hand even Cory cats will eat their eggs in a community tank. An established pair of either species can be kept/bred in a 29.
I have pics available if you're interested. ;-)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought big tanks were supposed to be easier. I've been wanting to do a big tang tank for a long time, but my dad keeps filling my 55s up with Mbuna. 

If he switches to Central Americans, he'd have to change his water chemistry. Not that big a deal, though once you get the fish out. Its surprising, I once bred ornatus in 15 gallon tank and Maleri in a 20 long. 

If you do decide to restock, you should come the AAAA auction on the 19th of Sept.. Tangs do better than most fish (Mbuna are given away) but you can usually get 6 julies for $20 or less. There will even be cheap discus ($50 instead of $100/ea lol). You should talk to JJ (fishgeek). She has large, successful tang tanks. I wonder how tropheus would do. They might take care of your algae issues, but at $10/ea even at auction, they tend to break the bank.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.aqualogo.ru/fish_catalog/goods_images/big/a7o27.jpg

If that's the Gombi, then yes. That's exactly what I bought. Basically, what I'm discovering, is that for any community tank from Africa, you need atleast a 6 foot tank. I tried to keep Malawi's in a 55 multiple times, and every time it crumbled. Tried Peacocks, and constantly had troubles and they got too large. Moved to a 90 and tried for Tangs, but have just had more troubles and am now finding that even for a 3 inch fish a 90 is still too small. Talk about discouraging.

I'd really like to stick with Tanganyika, since I already have the right hardness and Ph, along with all the shells and rock work. Maybe I'm just trying to ask for too much, but basically I'd just like to have my shell-dwellers (preferably Neo. Brevis), a school of nice colorful fish to occupy the mid-water, and a few interesting fish to cover the rockwork. I had a stocking list, but apparently that isn't going to work anymore so any suggestions would be wonderful.

If Tropheus would work, I may be open to them as well. I just don't really know anything about them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know a whole lot of about tropheus myself. They are the Tang. version of Discus. They are high-maintenance (special diet, clean water), high-priced, and slow-growing and you can always get a good price for healthy fish. I mentioned them because JJ is selling a tankful at once and they are aggressive enough that you typically keep them in groups of 10 or more. They are gorgeous and would fill up your tank, but I think you generally don't mix them with other fish (prob. like discus, its to protect the investment $)

I agree with you about the 4' tank. Its time to give away my largest male mbuna again to prevent bloodshed.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, those are the Gombe, nasty little buggers they are. You can mix an actual species of transcriptus with shellies, they're the mildest of the Julie complex. 
Multi's are probably a better choice for the shellies though, they're less inclined to kill each other than some of the larger species, and they're easier to breed/raise since they don't eat or ignore their fry.
Paracyprichromis are also relatively peaceful rock dwellers, or possibly buescheri. I've kept all those together in a 55, though the Paracyp's were moved out before the buescheri moved in. 
A Tang spiney eel would be a cool addition too. The elipsifer is pretty hardy and easy to get along with. They will eat eggs and/or fry, but in general cichlids ignore them.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alright. I'm considering now just going with a large school of Neo. Brichardi. If possible, I may also try to throw in some Leleupi and/or some Calvus/Compressiceps. What are your opinions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can't keep shellies with brichardi, but you can always do them in a smaller tank. brichardi or "daffodilli' or whatever they call them are very pretty and cool to watch since the adolescents watch over the small fry for mom and dad. I've always heard they will take over a tank and you won't be able to get rid of them. But if you are in for the long term, they are supposed to be hardy and easy to keep. I had a pair in a 15 gallon tank, I sold the pair, sold the fry and let the algae covered tank just sit half full of water until I got around to cleaning it. I later found thirteen or so 3/8" long fry living in the "empty" tank. Almost enough to make me believe in "spontaneous generation".

It would be interesting to see how a 'gombe' vs. brichardi tank match ends up.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm... A Brichardi tank may just be best left to a smaller tank meant for breeding them after reading more. I really don't know what to do with this tank. I may just sacrifice the shell-dweller idea and keep a larger Tang community.

What's your opinion on:

2 Julis
6 Leleupi
10 or so Paracyprichromis
3 Syno. Multipunctatus
1 Calvus
1 Compressiceps
Maybe another interesting fish or 2 if I can find them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never mixed tanginikans. Always wanted to try it, but never had a big enough free tank. I had some Compressiceps and 1 was aggressive and the others were total wimps, hiding except for live blackworm feedings.

Eretmodus (gobies) are neat. Seems to be a good time to be shopping locally for Tanganyikans. If I had and empty tank and money to burn. http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2894 
http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2893
http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2888


----------



## cichbilly (Oct 16, 2010)

remove the furniture and kill the lights ... add 4 or more fish at once ... kill the lights and cover the tank for 24hrs total darkness... the next day noone will fight anymore (not seriously anyway) and you can have more than one fish in that 55 ... ive always done it and its worked great for me


----------

